# Virus Protector



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

So my Norton is reaching the end of yet another year and I'm thinking perhaps I should just download one of the free ones from the web, but does anyone else use these rather than Norton, Mcafee etc (i.e. the ones you pay for!) and are they as reliable? If so, which would you go for? I vaguely remember a post about avig or something similar, but any hints would be appreciated.

Chux xx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

I did use AVG but I got a virus   so i'm now back with McAfee.

Not much help.

Sharon xx


----------

